# Week branches falling of the main stem



## Stickeyickey123 (Jul 14, 2011)

I am growing "blue dream" out doors. Six weeks into the growing cycle the lowest branches are breaking off the main stem. Regular feedings of properly mixed "age old grow" and "organicare nitrix". The plants are a deep emerald green suggesting no nutiant problems. What am I missing?


----------



## Locked (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't grow outdoors but indoors a lot of us strip the bottom 1/4 off the plant anyway....it is just crappy popcorn bud anyway. Jmo


----------



## Hick (Jul 15, 2011)

> Potassium is involved in maintaining the water status of the plant and the tugor pressure of it's cells and the opening and closing of the stomata. Potassium is required in the accumulation and translocation of carbohydrates. Lack of potassium will reduce yield and quality.
> 
> Potassium deficiency (K).
> 
> ...


Overgows nutrient disorders link here --->http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396


----------

